# Eine Datei lesen mit einem Applet (gleicher Server)



## math66 (29. Dez 2005)

hallo, ich hab gerade versucht, mit meinem applet eine textdatei zu lesen. das applet (ein jar file) und die textdatei liegen an der selben stelle auf dem server, aber trotzdem bekomm ich ein access denied beim dateizugriff. muss ich den daeizugriff dann anders machen? so hab ichs:


```
try {
				BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("swearwordfilter.txt"));
				String str;
				while ((str = in.readLine()) != null) {
					System.out.println(str);
				}
				in.close();
			} catch (IOException e) {
				System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen des Schimpfwortfilters!");
			}
```

danke


----------



## math66 (29. Dez 2005)

habs


```
URL url = new URL(getDocumentBase(), "swearwordfilter.txt");

				// DataInputStream dis = new DataInputStream(url.openStream());
				BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
.........
```

gruß


----------



## Apollon (14. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

hab glaub ich genau das selbe problem. versuche aus einer eigenen config datei zu lesen, und bekomme eine acces control exception wenn ichs im browser (firefox,iex - unter winXP [ja weiss eh])  laufen lass .


```
/**** load strings to a string[] form a config file, entries devided by # ****/
	public String[] loadto_string_array(String path)throws IOException{

		int gelesen,count,pos;
		boolean ende=false;
		char currentchar=' ';
		//gelesen finds end of file, count counts for the String[] neo, pos marks
		//the start of the substrings(entries)
		//end end of file detection, currentchar is clear
		
		String[] neo=new String[20];
		String[] which;
		StringBuffer text=new StringBuffer(10);
		//neo new built string[], text is the stringbuffer
		
		File datei=new File(path);
		FileReader eingabestrom = new FileReader(datei);
		//is clear, isnt it?
		
		/*read file to text*/
		while (!ende) {
			gelesen=eingabestrom.read();
			if (gelesen==-1)
				ende=true;
			else
				text.append( (char) gelesen);
		}	
		
		/*get entries*/
		count=0; pos=0;
		for (int i=0; i<text.length(); i++){
			if (text.charAt(i)=='#'){
				neo[count]=text.substring(pos,i);
				count++; pos=i+1;
			}
		}
		
		/*write neo to which - opti*/
		which=new String[count];
		for (int i=0; i< count; i++) 
			which[i]=neo[i];	
		
		return which;	
}
```

werde nur leider aus deiner lösung nicht schlau. kannst mir du das ein bisschen erklären. 

danke


----------

